# does DISH have an "official" notification for new programming options?



## Bruce A (Jun 1, 2011)

Good afternoon.

It is nice to hear all this speculation and new HD wants.

BUT, wouldn't it be better to hear it from the horse's mouth?

Does DISH have any kind of a system in place to notify the world about new programming choices (esp. HD) that are actually available, or that soon will be?

Their website seems out-of-date and/or deliberately wishy-washy about programming.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

when i requested fearnet they asked if my email address was correct and said when they got it i would be notified via email


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Companies rarely make such announcements ahead of time, because the few times they've done so, there have been delays or deals that have fallen apart at the last minute that makes everyone look stupid. They generally only issue press releases once the channels have actually gone live. Those press releases are usually available on the company's website, and will always get posted here.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BattleZone is right. In the past (and most recent change/addition/deletion) they've chosen not to announce beforehand. You can always look at your EPG guide (I do it under Favorite lists) every morning or come here. 

I hasten to add that if you come here first, chances are there will be a thread already started. If not, then you are free to announce it to us. Although the guys and gals on this website seldom miss a thing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Companies have learned not to pre-announce... because it can hurt negotiations and customers hold their feet to the fire for broken "promises"...

Where Dish (and DirecTV and cable as well) falls consistently short, though... is when they do close a contract they still don't do a good job of informing customers.

If you work with a custom EPG and don't check periodically... you could be missing new channels that were added months ago and never know!

The Web site isn't always correct or up to date... and even when so, it's not clear when something new is added.

I don't know what the best solution is... but honestly, all of the TV provider services fall short in letting their customers know that new channels are coming or just came online.


----------

